# ds2199...I want more



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

After seeing your photo from the recent race I would like to see more...if you are willing to share.

Congrats on the win.

The bike looks killer with the White/Red theme and unstickered. Still running a 2X setup with LX it looks like.

http://eddieclarkmedia.smugmug.com/...TS-Classic/17097409_JFqx6L#1295498123_8tmTPrB

Hardly the stealth build someone mentioned...Again that thing looks great.

BTW, don't let Alex see it, he'll give you lip about washing it. Trust me I was abused for showing up at AORTA with clean bikes. But that's a good thing.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Wah Wah. PMK, you think THAT was abuse? Heck, you ain't seen nothin yet!
I will say that I don't think I've seen one of our just-built new tandems as clean as Paul's ECDM was. 
That white Fandango with the red rims does look great, not sure about the non-stickered thing though...Luckily the guy doing the write-up made a correction yesterday. 
Dan & Bevin are upholding the recent Fandango tradition of high podium spots. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the same team that wants to invite us up to their whithering heights from our sea-level abode. It's not like we had a chance to keep up anyway, but jeepers! :thumbsup:


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

TandemNut said:


> Wah Wah. PMK, you think THAT was abuse? Heck, you ain't seen nothin yet!
> I will say that I don't think I've seen one of our just-built new tandems as clean as Paul's ECDM was.
> That white Fandango with the red rims does look great, not sure about the non-stickered thing though...Luckily the guy doing the write-up made a correction yesterday.
> Dan & Bevin are upholding the recent Fandango tradition of high podium spots. Congrats on the win!


Alex,
Thanks!
Sorry about the non-stickered mis-communication with the Mountain Flyer Magazine guy. I tried to tell him it was a Fandango from MTBTandems.com and he kinda got lost and then I mentioned that it Ventana was producing the frames for you and he must have latched onto that.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*mile high time*

Actually, they are one of several teams that would love to have folks come up here. They happen to be the fastest as well. Trust me, there is at least one Colorado team that won't be at the head of the pack...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*more...*



PMK said:


> After seeing your photo from the recent race I would like to see more...if you are willing to share.
> 
> Congrats on the win.
> 
> ...


PK,
Thanks!

I think he meant stealth as in no stickers on the bike, but not sure.

Yes still running 2x10. Working well. We just installed our new (to us) DUC 32 fork. I am excited about this new fork on the bike, it is definitely stiffer and still pretty light. Been running Panaracer Rampage 2.35s with good luck. I just put an Ardent 2.4 up front, we'll see how that shakes out. Those wide profile P35 rims are working out well so far too.

Public Service Announcement - DO NOT USE Continental Moutain King 2.4s on your 29er tandem. Mostly kidding, but these things are squirrely...

I can't say enough good things about the bike. Alex has done a great job designing this 29er tandem frame. I am going to struggle to ride the little wheeled ECDM, but after a couple of races this year, we'll dust it off again and I'm sure we'll enjoy the full suspension. Someday, maybe a full squishy Ventana 29er may be in our future (if I can stand over it).

Not sure what else to say, the bike is awesome! Seems like we get even more attention on this bike than on the Ventana, maybe its the blingy red accents? Dunno, but I love the bike! Next time I clean the bike, I'll snap a few photos and share.

PK - let me know if there's anything specifically that you want more details. Here's the two pictures from the race (its amazing to get one good picture let alone two at the same race!).


[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/t4l3Lfj38vOvIR-nI2SU4QttTROni594jWmiEuF65Ww?feat=embedwebsite]

From Tandem pics
[/URL]

[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yl7zv7EKAKRaEkmjWMs_wwttTROni594jWmiEuF65Ww?feat=embedwebsite]

From Tandem pics
[/URL]


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

DS, specific photos, I'm curious how you ultimately built the front stoker chainring setup. As you probably know, our 2x9 was great when it was great, but horrible at other times from the chain traveling too far outboard and wedging badly between the timing ring and outer drive ring.

I will add though that most of the time a problem occurred was when it was way bumpy or when shifting while turning. Your terrain looks beautiful. These were similar conditions to when our 2x9 was spot on. Not trying to jinx yours, but would rather go back to right side drive if possible as I still have the cranks.

What chainrings did you use for timing rings? Reason I ask is that having put a bunch of miles on our setup with the same 2x9 drive but a left side timing, I wonder if I need to run a different timing ring to gain a bit more clearance.

Again your bike looks great, I would like to see a bunch of photos, drop them in the Fandango topic for others also if you care to.

Nice bike.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe its just me, and don't hold it against me Dan and Bevin (I have seen some of your credentials and as I recall you both won Leadville 2-3 years ago so you will kick our as# 6 ways to Sunday) But why is it every photo I see the captain always looks exhausted and grimacing and the stoker has a great big smile on her face and muggin' it up for the camera?????????????? I know this is treading on dangerous ground but, just sayin'.
Ed and (Pat) Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

giff07 said:


> Maybe its just me, and don't hold it against me Dan and Bevin (I have seen some of your credentials and as I recall you both won Leadville 2-3 years ago so you will kick our as# 6 ways to Sunday) But why is it every photo I see the captain always looks exhausted and grimacing and the stoker has a great big smile on her face and muggin' it up for the camera?????????????? I know this is treading on dangerous ground but, just sayin'.
> Ed and (Pat) Gifford
> the Snot Rocket tandem


I won't hold it against you, it is a good observation.

For the record, we never won Leadville. We're not in the same league as those folks - we're just weekend warriors. Two time Leadville finishers and I'll call last year's race a very respectable time (mid pack of the 1400 or so riders).

I will say this, my wife/stoker kicks @$$. We would not be able to climb the big elevation rides and races with 10,000 + vertical without close to equal contributions, you just can't do that kind of vertical without a balanced team. I tend to wear my game face a bit more than she does. A lot of the time when there's a camera around, she'll give a smile, whereas I rarely smile for the camera...


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

The same thing happens with us. Pat generally wears a big smile and I look "pissed off". People say to me if you enjoy this so much why don't you ever smile? To which I reply " this is smiling". Love the red appointments on the Fandango BTW. I know what you mean about equal contribution and working as a team. It makes the difference.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------

